# Walgreens Halloween 2012



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was in Walgreens and asked about their Halloween stuff, of course. The girl I asked said the beginning of September, and she added "yeah, we get stuff in early!" LOL... "early." I wanted to tell her about Michael's, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, and hopefully Lowe's, Rite Aid and HomeGoods soon, but I didn't.

I figured it was time for a thread anyway. Walgreens has become one of my favorite stops for Halloween stuff lately.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Once the rugrats go back to school, the orange and black will appear! Walgreens usually has a least a couple of things that are unusual or a great value every year.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Gothikim said:


> Once the rugrats go back to school, the orange and black will appear! Walgreens usually has a least a couple of things that are unusual or a great value every year.


I like the flow of things. Back to school clearance means getting rubbermaid containers CHEAP. I like the drawer units for storing crafting supplies and always need more storage containers for my new Halloween props and decorations that I've made.

Walgreens is my favorite spot for 'day after' shopping. I hit every single one up last year and scored some great stuff.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Walgreens usually runs pretty good deals on there stuff with discounts and BOGO.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do like Walgreen's Halloween selection each year. They seem to always run deals too.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

A family member (who works at Walgreens) said they'll be breaking out the decorations sometime in August.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OH cool, I was just thinking about Walgreen's! Ours gets stuff out probably mid-August but I'm going to start stalking now...


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Gemmyhalloweenlover said he saw stuff at a local store in the Big Lots thread. I'd love to hear what you found!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Gemmyhalloweenlover said he saw stuff at a local store in the Big Lots thread. I'd love to hear what you found!


im here  i saw halloween stuff while my mom was dropping my cousin to his aunt i went today the closest 1 and there was candy only and little space of candy the other 1 second closest there was noting i saw the halloween items at a dowtown walgreens so it seems the downtown 1s have stuff out early i wanted to go there last night but my mom had to take care of my other cousin so lets see what we find this year i hope walgreens have the talking mini hang ups cuz i seen them carrying it for three years now but last year they only hd the mummy 1s


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I stopped in and asked yesterday and they said second week of September....I laughed cuz I know that's a load of crap.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmm i saw those cheap static ground breaker skeletons that i dont even know who makes them and tons of tombstones i saw glimpses of other stuff thst i forgot


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Last year I got this awesome light up pumpkin. Instead of just a classic jack-o-lantern, it was a black cat! Hopefully they'll have some other cool things this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope they have something that bleeds instead of those scream masks


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want to see the animate items so bad


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Candy, no items. Think it will be after school starts before they clear the back to school and put out the main Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i want to see the animate items so bad


I do too, but after last year's products, I will have to buy cautiously after so many of those animated things were broken.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I want some more of the skulls they had last year! I thought those were great!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Candy, no items. Think it will be after school starts before they clear the back to school and put out the main Halloween.


Why can't Halloween be in the summer!?!?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I too am waiting. Got a few really cool items at Walgreens last year: the 5-foot skeleton, a scary light up jack-o-lantern, those hard skulls, color-changing pumpkin lights that look really cool in a jack-o-lantern, medieval-looking necklaces.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing yet at the local Walgreen's in North Seattle. 

(but the nearby Display & Costume has cleared the shelves where they usually put the Halloween stuff) Woo-Hoo!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Penumbra said:


> Why can't Halloween be in the summer!?!?


If Halloween was in the Summer, I wouldn't decorate the yard at all. I would die in the heat and humidity.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Dave, your family could then use your body as a prop I guess! I know what you mean about the heat. Were suppose to be in the 100s nearer the end of the week and I just try to stay inside in AC during the day, get things done in the early a.m. and after the sun sets. I have some Skelemingos to paint black but It's not like you can paint anything in the heat, it will dry on the brush before it gets to the prop. Bought those pink flamingos (nice size and variety BTW) from Walgreens during their summer clearance sale last year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Dave, your family could then use your body as a prop I guess! .


I smell pretty bad most of the time. Even worse when DEAD!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing yet in my local Walgreen's but I did see "clearance" stickers on some of the Back to School supplies already......School starts here anywhere from the 13th to the 27th of August, so I'm guessing soon.....


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

**** Does anyone else get the crazy eyes when you ask retail store employee's when their business is going to start stocking Halloween props and decor?! I feel like a smacktard every time I ask an employee they give me this blank stare like I'm crazy........


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> **** Does anyone else get the crazy eyes when you ask retail store employee's when their business is going to start stocking Halloween props and decor?! I feel like a smacktard every time I ask an employee they give me this blank stare like I'm crazy........


hahaha...I got the crazy eyes and questioned today just for buying some autumn leaf garland. "Getting ready for fall!?!?!"


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> hahaha...I got the crazy eyes and questioned today just for buying some autumn leaf garland. "Getting ready for fall!?!?!"


ha the people at my stores look at me like im nuts whenever i buy anything for halloween before october.....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> hahaha...I got the crazy eyes and questioned today just for buying some autumn leaf garland. "Getting ready for fall!?!?!"


How bizarre. I mean the stuff was out on the shelf for sale...right? But _you _got a weird look for buying it at a time of year that they stocked it?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

[Jedi said:


> Cloak_Dagger;1302995]**** Does anyone else get the crazy eyes when you ask retail store employee's when their business is going to start stocking Halloween props and decor?! I feel like a smacktard every time I ask an employee they give me this blank stare like I'm crazy........


I just bought several Halloween items today from BigLots. The instant I got to the register the cashier was like
 You're preparing for Halloween ALREADY?
And I was like And you're NOT? Lol


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> **** Does anyone else get the crazy eyes when you ask retail store employee's when their business is going to start stocking Halloween props and decor?! I feel like a smacktard every time I ask an employee they give me this blank stare like I'm crazy........


I never ask them. 
I'd rather be surprised!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

That makes NO sense!!! How can we have Halloween in Summer? I think of Falls when Halloween rolls around.




Penumbra said:


> Why can't Halloween be in the summer!?!?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I just want there to be warm weather for Halloween! I live in Oregon and its freezing and pouring down rain almost every year!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> I just bought several Halloween items today from BigLots. The instant I got to the register the cashier was like
> You're preparing for Halloween ALREADY?
> And I was like And you're NOT? Lol


<3 this hilarious! Awesome response!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenfan said:


> I do too, but after last year's products, I will have to buy cautiously after so many of those animated things were broken.


ikr dont buy stuff that wont turn on with the try me button i was ticked off that some good stuff didnt work


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

DexterSinister said:


> Nothing yet at the local Walgreen's in North Seattle.
> 
> (but the nearby Display & Costume has cleared the shelves where they usually put the Halloween stuff) Woo-Hoo!


i saw halloween stuff at this walgreens at downtown i dont know the adress but i saw no school back frap


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want to create a scream room but the hard part is to make the girl pop out of nowhere at the endof the hall and i dont have the space and i dont live in a good place for people to enter it


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> **** Does anyone else get the crazy eyes when you ask retail store employee's when their business is going to start stocking Halloween props and decor?! I feel like a smacktard every time I ask an employee they give me this blank stare like I'm crazy........


You know, I got to watch this 'crazy eyes' scenario play out up close earlier this week...I never ask the cashier folks, because I know it will be next to useless. However, my wife decided to ask a young Walgreen's employee when they were getting their Halloween stuff in. 

Seeing that girls face twist up was priceless. I could literally see the progression on her face...I'm sure it went something like this:

1) is this woman asking me a serious question? 
2) am I being 'Punk'd'? 
3) This is an actual question, I should probably formulate a response.

After literally five seconds of confused and awkward silence, during which she looked expectantly for my wife's third head to materialize, our li'l rocket scientist finally observed "it's not October yet." 

It was brilliant.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Defenestrator - priceless story!!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

She's obviously not a bowler.....

Seriously, I feel so dumb when I ask them about their products for Halloween! I get the "crazy eye's" and an dumbfounded response....

I don't even know why I even bother, it's not like they even have a clue.



Defenestrator said:


> You know, I got to watch this 'crazy eyes' scenario play out up close earlier this week...I never ask the cashier folks, because I know it will be next to useless. However, my wife decided to ask a young Walgreen's employee when they were getting their Halloween stuff in.
> 
> Seeing that girls face twist up was priceless. I could literally see the progression on her face...I'm sure it went something like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually asked a young girl at Burk's outlet tonight and she was like YES!!.Its coming through the back door tonight and if you come back on Friday, it should be out and you can use you discount card! Finally someone with a little spirit!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought light bulb key chains days ago and they do light up im planning to make them ghost light up chains


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing in the WG by my work as of 7:30 this morning. School doesn't start around here til after Labor Day, so I imagine the Back to School stuff will be out for a while yet - torturing children with every glimpse (or is that just my kid who freaks out???)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

theres nothing yet but a buttload of candy


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with one of the above posters. Halloween is miserable in Oregon. Freaking cold, raining most of the time. People with heavy coats over their costumes. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Did anyone find anything yet?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at 2 of ours yesterday and neither had anything out yet.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Succub'Oz said:


> I agree with one of the above posters. Halloween is miserable in Oregon. Freaking cold, raining most of the time. People with heavy coats over their costumes. Kind of defeats the purpose.


 Finally! Someone else who knows how it fells to live in Oregon!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Last, year mine didn't have stuff out until late August. I guess it's still a waiting game. They always have cool merchandise at good prices!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

walgreens always has alot of killer stuff, but i'm not pleased with micheals stuff this year, the bust are not very good quality, i have the large talking bust from sams club and they are made very well and the heads move back and forth the small one's are plastic and only the mouth moves and for 40 bucks no thanks i got the large ones for 25 bucks a day before halloween at samsclub. I cant wait to see what lowes gets out, and i heard from kmart guy they are getting the scream guy this year. I'm so getting him. I got jason and freddie there. Walmart has the rocking granny which i purchased last year and got an email saying they were sold out and sorry so i'm gonna try again this year for her. Homegoods always has some good stuff and petsmart has out there halloween dog costumes and toys , now for spirit and halloween city


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been in four locally, 3 of them had a few things up, but no 2 had the same things....weird...anyway, they're just putting things on the high shelf. No skeletons yet.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My Walgreen's cashier said they should have stuff up between now and Labor day.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I recall from past years that my Wags holds on to their "Back to school' clearance for quite a while before putting out Halloween stuff.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Calm down kids I can see you all are getting too hyped up, eatting too much candy are we ?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not going to calm down.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL have you had your cup of coffee yet !


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't relax until I get that skeleton...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Deadview said:


> LOL have you had your cup of coffee yet !


I'm a 3rd of the way through my day and will be thinking lunch soon. The remnants of coffee from this morning is likely cold by now.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahaha 

Well it's decided. After reading this thread, I am NOT moving to Oregon.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Hilda said:


> hahaha
> 
> Well it's decided. After reading this thread, I am NOT moving to Oregon.


 Save yourself while you still can! Lol.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wish my walgreens had there mini hanging talking gemmy bride i have the mummy but its messed up


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

While they have their back to school items on sale, it's a good time to stock up on glue for paper mache. I picked up 8 bottles for $.50 each. I think Staples has them for $.25, so I'll check there next.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

scareme said:


> While they have their back to school items on sale, it's a good time to stock up on glue for paper mache. I picked up 8 bottles for $.50 each. I think Staples has them for $.25, so I'll check there next.


Glad you posted this I totally forgot about the glue!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

scareme said:


> While they have their back to school items on sale, it's a good time to stock up on glue for paper mache. I picked up 8 bottles for $.50 each. I think Staples has them for $.25, so I'll check there next.


Staples tomorrow. They have had a sale on my favorite pens for most of the summer. They are Pentel Energel pens and they are being sold in a 6 pack variety of colors for $5.00. Normally 3 pens all same color go for $6.00. I must have 10 packs now. LOL


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm relying on Walgreens to deliver this year with their Halloween decor...You can get things at Walgreens for more than 50% off the Big Lots or Spirit price. Examples for me have been the Body Bag ($18 at Big Lots and $9 at Walgreens) and the Mansion Candelabra - you know, that plastic one with the flickering bulbs ($17 at Spirit and $8 at Walgreens). Not to diss Spirit, though. Because this guy just spent $115 on the Jumping Zombie!

I like how they make the holiday affordable! Let's hope they impress this year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Manager said the Halloween is on pallets in the stockroom at one of my two Walgreens stores in town. She said after this weekend I should expect to see the merch hitting the floor and being stacked up on top of the shelves while school supplies are getting flushed out. I am glad I am tall cause I can shop that high up


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Manager said the Halloween is on pallets in the stockroom at one of my two Walgreens stores in town. She said after this weekend I should expect to see the merch hitting the floor and being stacked up on top of the shelves while school supplies are getting flushed out. I am glad I am tall cause I can shop that high up


All 5 foot 2 inches of me resents that remark!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Mr. Gris said:


> She said after this weekend I should expect to see the merch hitting the floor and being stacked up on top of the shelves while school supplies are getting flushed out.


"Flushed out" is a good term for it!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

A good sign is that Walgreens ad already has Halloween candy starting this Sunday Aug 26!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloweenfan said:


> A good sign is that Walgreens ad already has Halloween candy starting this Sunday Aug 26!


Cool deal is just a great store not only is the Halloween decor excellent, but also I get great deals on Milk, Eggs and Cereal


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> Manager said the Halloween is on pallets in the stockroom at one of my two Walgreens stores in town. She said after this weekend I should expect to see the merch hitting the floor and being stacked up on top of the shelves while school supplies are getting flushed out. I am glad I am tall cause I can shop that high up


Height has it's privileges!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Tonight those empty shelf tops were filled with Halloween!!!!! Nothing to fancy yet folks but the Mickey Mouse TOT buckets and Make up kits were out. I saw where the back to school was now removed off the other shelves so I am thinking by Monday its Halloween time!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw the same last night, stopping in this morning to check for skeletons


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I will pass two Walgreen's locations on the way into, and on the way out of, the office tomorrow.....the prospects for having a decent Monday just went up a bit.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

May have to check it today the new ads out I need to head over anyway and I have register rewards to use


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Darn it was just candy.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Forum members - check your Walgreens today!!!! I went into one right nearby and they had completely empty shelves with only one box of Halloween candy. I decided to drive to the next one (barely 3 miles away) and low and behold - the top shelf had Halloween decorations the entire length of the aisle!!! They had the Medusa bust, acrylic skull votive holders, several pumpkins of various sizes, giant skulls, etc. Sadly, no skeletons were up yet but it looks like some stores are already putting up the decorations - and yours may have the skellies out already!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I hit a few today, and nothing new was out, but one location had put out all of last year's leftover stuff at 50% off! I totally raided it, and got myself a few things, and finished off my secret reaper shopping. Needless to say I checked a couple more locations after that but none of the others were doing this. I guess I was lucky to hit that particular Walgreens.

I want to post a pic of the haul sooooo badly but I don't want to spoil the secret reaper gifts.

frogkid- the Medusa bust? Awesome! How much was Walgreens charging for it?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> frogkid- the Medusa bust? Awesome! How much was Walgreens charging for it?


She is $19.99. Appears to be a little different than the one sold by Grandin Road last year - this one is one entire piece and I believe the one from GR had moving snakes that were seperates pieces inserted into the bust during construction.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I went to my walgreens they have a small butler this year he is animated he is about 3 or 4 feet tall his mouth moves he is $40 doesnt look too bad


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

mines did not have the 30 dollar skeletons yet. idk if they will be available this year who knows.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I stopped by two locations today, both of which had nothing Halloween related. Still school supplies...and school has been in session here for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Forum members - check your Walgreens today!!!! I went into one right nearby and they had completely empty shelves with only one box of Halloween candy. I decided to drive to the next one (barely 3 miles away) and low and behold - the top shelf had Halloween decorations the entire length of the aisle!!! They had the Medusa bust, acrylic skull votive holders, several pumpkins of various sizes, giant skulls, etc. Sadly, no skeletons were up yet but it looks like some stores are already putting up the decorations - and yours may have the skellies out already!!!


Oh,I want to see a picture of the Medusa head!Anyone how much it is?


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Eek! So excited! I do hope they have the skeletons! I could a couple more!


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

You folks might want to hop on over to http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115818-walgreens-skeletons-resurrection-12.html for the latest and greatest on the Walgreen's Wally skelies.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

We went wallgreens by our house and when we walked in we saw the mnger and coworker planning out the 2 isles that were empty. I said "putting the halloween stuff out?" he said yep and smiled. They already had 1 isle fully stocked. We saw a cool plastic open face pumpkin that had decor inside that played spooky music.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

YAY!

Dang this hurricane! I want to go store crawling!


----------



## immecor (Aug 31, 2011)

I called and spoke to the manager at the Walgreens in town and asked when they were going to start putting out the Halloween decor. He said the second week in Sept but asked what I was looking for. I told him and he said we have them now, come down and we will pull them out for you. So I just scored three of the $30 skeletons and yes they are still $30. So may not hurt to ask if they have them in the store yet even if they aren't out.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Our Walgreen's had a few Halloween candies out but that's it so far. I'll keep checking...


----------



## CMK (Sep 12, 2011)

Walgreens is one of the best spots for Halloween! I was there last night, not even looking for Halloween stuff, and I found Count Chocula, Frankenberry and Boo Berry Cereal. That was it for me.. Goodbye Summer, It's Halloween!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

We do not have Walgreens here..wish we did it seems like they put out the most Halloween stuff before any other retailer!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

We have been thru 3 Walgreens in our area (4 mile radius) and just candy on the top shelves


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the biggest factor in when your Walgreen's starts putting their stuff out is when school starts. It's always in the seasonal aisle, so either stuff has to start selling out or the season has to be just about over. Also remember that many students don't even know all of the stuff they are going to need for different classes until after school starts and then might forget to tell mom for a few days after that. The stores know this, and many keep back to school stuff out for a while because things are still selling.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with the post above. When i went the mngr was cleaning out the back to school isle


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah school starts next week here and that is when they plan to put up the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor kids in my area have been in school for last week or two I think. Halloween candy is out.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Stopped by my walgreen's today. Halloween is out in full force but, alas, no skeletons. Hopefully, they're just holding back on the big items till after labor day or something like that. I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just realized that I had posted in the Walgreen's Skeletons Resurrection thread by mistake earlier. Oops.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so heres the Walgreens scoop I have. The skeletons are indeed there as we already know and most stores will put them out next week. The shelves are filling up with the same style pumpkins from last year "sinister face and standard face with a dark orange color" They also have the large skull that illuminates red etc. However this year the have an animatronic Butler! 2 to each store and he looks near identical to Gemmy Jeeves but stands 36 inches tall. Jeeves is $40.00 and is interactive talking and moving. Walgreens also has the Medusa Bust nearly identical to Spirits that has moving snakes, she talks and her eyes and mouth illuminate red when activated. She is very well made and only $20.00!!!!! There are only 2 of these per store so hopefully you can snag them. I was able to get Jeeves and a Medusa and I looooove them.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Gris, I am going to keep my eye on my local Walgreens. Went there today and the Halloween was all up on a high shelf, not really ready yet. The stuff I saw included foam tombstones, a cheapy-looking groundbreaker vampire, a 2-ft tall coffin with a skele or mummy or some kind of ghoul in it, some lighted branches, orange mini lights, tons of candy.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Ok so heres the Walgreens scoop I have. The skeletons are indeed there as we already know and most stores will put them out next week. The shelves are filling up with the same style pumpkins from last year "sinister face and standard face with a dark orange color" They also have the large skull that illuminates red etc. However this year the have an animatronic Butler! 2 to each store and he looks near identical to Gemmy Jeeves but stands 36 inches tall. Jeeves is $40.00 and is interactive talking and moving. Walgreens also has the Medusa Bust nearly identical to Spirits that has moving snakes, she talks and her eyes and mouth illuminate red when activated. She is very well made and only $20.00!!!!! There are only 2 of these per store so hopefully you can snag them. I was able to get Jeeves and a Medusa and I looooove them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey whats up. did you say the Medusa heads were 2 per store ? just wondering because my Walgreens had 5 of them when I went I bought one of them. I also bought the butler and I agree he is very cool ! I love his eyes.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Figure il throw in a pic of mine as well lol I really do like him =-)


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

just_Tim said:


> Hey whats up. did you say the Medusa heads were 2 per store ? just wondering because my Walgreens had 5 of them when I went I bought one of them. I also bought the butler and I agree he is very cool ! I love his eyes.


I've already seen 2 in my Walgreens. Their is only 1 left since I got 1 of them.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> View attachment 125645


That butler's face reminds me somewhat of Alice Cooper. Anyone else see the resemblance there, or am I just imagining things? 

Here's a pic:


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

No spooky telephones and mostly just candy and some pumpkins, lights, and thats it in my neck of the woods. I want that telephone! (not just for $30 tho)


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

CVS has some great stuff that walgreens doesnt have from what i can remember
- 28" Animated Zombie $19.99
- Giant Skulls $19.99
- 20" Tombstones $3.99
- Peepin Peepers $9.99 on sale
- Spider Webs 260 Sq Ft $2.99
- 12" Reapers $2.99
- 5' Bobble Head Reaper $39.99
- 3' Butler $29.99
- Groundbreakers $14.99


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Just went to one of my local Walgreenses last night - this one had held out on setting up their Halloween stuff way past the others near me. Most things were the same as the other stores (still no more skeletons ), but they did have this looming over the aisles, which I hadn't seen before:
















I'm not usually a big fan of air-blown decorations, but I kind of liked this one. The eyes and nose light up with a nice color.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My walgreen's has less this year than ever I think. No skeletons at all. A few groundbreakers, which seem to get smaller every year, some lights, and a few of those 3 ft. hanging things. Other than that, it's just candy.
CVS has even less: a few children's costumes, candy, glow sticks, and a 3 ft. "reaper" - seriously, at 3 feet tall, what can he reap really?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the economy has seriously affected the Halloween market this year. Even Spirit has gone downhill


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> My walgreen's has less this year than ever I think. No skeletons at all. A few groundbreakers, which seem to get smaller every year, some lights, and a few of those 3 ft. hanging things. Other than that, it's just candy.
> CVS has even less: a few children's costumes, candy, glow sticks, and a 3 ft. "reaper" - seriously, at 3 feet tall, what can he reap really?


I loved that one, "what can he reap really?"


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Penumbra said:


> I think the economy has seriously affected the Halloween market this year. Even Spirit has gone downhill


Yes, in any economy retailers have to stick with what they know will sell or they won't stay in business long. In my small town with so few all-out Halloween enthusiasts, candy will always sell - $100 life size props, not so much.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Our walgreens was a let down thisyear. Last year there were several nice things this year there is nothing much. Lights, masks, indoor stuff and those ground breaker guys. Not skellys, large reapers. No where near what last year had.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> and a 3 ft. "reaper" - seriously, at 3 feet tall, what can he reap really?


Hey now..even Little People need a reaper!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got some really cool flickering light halloween canvases at Wag's today. I LOVE them...inexpensive and very cool. I'm gonna be checkin my local Wag's in the morning for more. at $6.99, i can afford a few.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was surprised when I went back to my Walgreens tonight. They only got in two Wally Skeletons and I purchased one of them last month. I remember the other one they had was kind of broken in one of the joints. I went back tonight and that one was still there. I'm surprised no one picked it up yet knowing how popular they are.


----------

